
The Bullshit of Facebook - NetOpWibby
https://thewebb.blog/thoughts/2019/facebook-and-their-bullshit
======
debatem1
The unasked question in this article isn't whether Facebook really has changed
its views on privacy, it's how you'll know if they have. Rather than
addressing that the article simply assumes they're lying and bashes them for
prior bad behavior. I'm not sure what that's supposed to accomplish besides
catharsis.

~~~
NetOpWibby
That's a valid point, thanks for the feedback.

~~~
munk-a
At the same time I feel like the ball is in their court at this point to prove
themselves. Requesting proof in criticisms feels like a weird kind of
sealioning.

~~~
debatem1
I didn't ask for proof, and I think it's reasonable to demand a lot of
evidence before you believe it when someone tells you they've changed. What
bothers me here is that there's no articulation of that standard, just a
rejection of the idea that a public statement is sufficient.

To make it more concrete: let's say that Facebook ended all of the practices
the author objects to, but told no one. Clearly the author would not endorse
Facebook.

Taking that a step further, the author clearly is not convinced by Facebook's
public statements. So if Facebook ended all of those practices and then put
out a public statement to that effect, the author would likely not endorse
Facebook.

What's next after that? How do they prove trustworthiness? I don't know. I'll
bet Facebook doesn't either, and that's a bad outcome because now they have no
incentive to actually improve.

~~~
NetOpWibby
They absolutely have incentive to improve, regardless of what I think. They
have a lot of work to do.

~~~
debatem1
If no one believes that they've improved I actually don't think they do have
an incentive; what do you perceive that to be?

To put it another way, if they will be penalized for being insecure either
way, why spend the money to be secure?

~~~
NetOpWibby
Because it's the right thing to do.

Maybe I'm just being naïve.

~~~
debatem1
I mean, that's nice but it's not an incentive. If you assume, as the author
apparently does, that Facebook is at least motivated to have you believe that
they're secure, telling them you won't no matter what they say is
counterproductive.

------
DigiMortal
At this point, i haven't actively used facebook for several years. I linger to
stay somewhat connected to some family, some old lost friends, all that. But
nothing totally active, It's lost (to me)

